# Feed bins



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I think you'll need a bit bigger- like a 15 gal. I have a 32 gal metal trash can, it fits just barely 150lbs of feed (no room for scoop, fairly well to the top). You might get away with a ten, since I've noticed some feeds tend to be more compressed than others, but I think you'd be close. I need a 10 gal. for 35lbs of dog food (some room to spare). Hope that helps.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If you're pouring from the bag into the trash can I think you could get away from a 10 gallon for each type of feed. 

I store mine (still in the bag) in 20 gallon trash cans in my garage. With just one bag it's roomy, short enough that it's easy to reach the bottom, etc. At one point I had one bag of hay pellets and one smaller 25 lb bag of flax seed both in one can. If I were to dump the contents of the bag into the can I'm pretty sure I could fit at least 2 bags (100 lbs) of feed.

ETA- even better, I remembered that Triple Crown (the feed manufacturer I use) publishes the weight per volume of their products. Their 30% Supplement is 1.25 lbs per quart, which means 50 lbs is exactly 10 gallons. So, you might want to have a little bit larger can just so you have some wiggle room.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Depends on the pellet. 

As you know, pounds is a weight measurement where gallons is volume. The feed I used to have fit in a bin perfectly for a 20kg bag. My current feed is split between two bins for a 20kg bag. 

Get a scoop or container you know the volume of and fill it with pellets, then weight it - you can then work out the weight to volume ratio.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I found stackable feed bins at Home Depot of all places. Space in the feed room where I board is at a premium. Each bin holds 50 lb. bag of feed. Easy to access the feed. 

I do find them easier to deal with than trash cans.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I have the stackable bins now. They're nice but they're not animal proof which is why I can't keep using them at the new barn. Raccoons and possum can lift the cover.

I will see if I can find a weight to volume ratio.

If anyone knows it offhand.. I use the Standlee hay pellets and KER All Phase ration balancer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know about your feed, but I can get 3 bags of Standlee hay pellets in a metal 20 gallon garbage can.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Mine are latchable....cause we have the critter problem too. Sorry they won't work!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Take an empty bag with you when you check out containers. If rodents are a problem I'd go with the galvanized garbage can with the locking lid, and just plunk the bag in there so the feed doesn't touch the galvanized surface.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Good idea!

I don't know if rodents are actually a problem at the new place or if she's just trying to be proactive. I can use the stacking bins at home so I don't mind the expense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Figured someone might find this useful.

The hay pellets come in 40 pound bags and will fit in a ten gallon metal trash can with the bag.
The ration slander I use, KER All phase, is also 40 pounds and will also fit in the ten gallon bun with the bag but its harder because the bag is paper and not plastic like the hay pellets.


Is there a disadvantage to storing the feed in the bin without the bag? I purchased the bins with the locking lids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You could use refuse or leaf bags which are larger. Do you not keep a few plastic pellet bags to pour the other feed into? Groan! I just solved a problem I have with very stiff paper feed bags. Thanks Galvanize metal is supposed to be toxic but that's if exposed to high heat. Just a precaution to use a bag of some sort.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have stored in a galvanized trash can before with no problems. 50 lbs in a 13 gal can. Wash the can well before use though to get rid of manufactoring residue. (It creates toxic fumes when heated hot). I had problems with Raccoons. We used a bungee cord to strap down the top with but the darn varmits figured out how to get the bungess off so we out smarted them with a peice of swing chain and double ended snaps. They couldnt get that off.!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Didn't know that! I had saved a hay pellets bag for dragging training so I can put my RB pellets in that then put it in the trash can.

I will scrub them up tonight!

The bins I have have a little handle so that when the handle is raised it locks the lid down. It was $2 cheaper than the bin without that (go figure).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I keep mine in the bag so that none gets left at the bottom and gets the chance to go bad. When it gets low I pull out the nearly empty bag, pop in a full one and pour the remainder from the first bag on top. It also means the food is still in the bag and has its lot number if something is wrong with it that I didnt notice right away and made it really easy to clean up the one time I got a bag with grain mites in it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just a note: Livestock eat out of galvanized equipment all the time including horses (galvanized hay/feed bins). Galvanized simply means Steel treated with zinc to thwart rust. Keeping them clean is important for longivity and thwarting bacteria growth. 

Keep the bag in or dump the feed out of the bag is up to you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I use plastic trash cans, No animal problems,I don't care for the metal or galvanized they always seemed to rust at the seam where the sides meet the bottom. I don't keep the feed in the bag, that seems like a PITA.

I wash or rinse the plastic trash cans regularly, And if you wash the metal they take forever to dry, then rust.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Steel (mixed metal alloys) cans will rust more readily over galvanized and well stainless steel is rather impractical (more exspensive and heavy for storing trash except for indoor household/kitchen use.) You can always put a light coat of vegi oil on the inside lining of the can to aid in thwarting rust (helps keep sweetfeed from sticking and gumming up the sides between cleaning from the molasses) but I havn't had any problems with rusting. If kept in an area where its directly on the ground set the can up on some brick or similar items to raise it off the ground. If on concrete or wood you should not have a problem. Rats especially can chew through plastic trash containers but if you havent a problem with such varmits then it should not be a problem.


----------

